# Donor egg cycle in the United States?



## Montydog (Sep 8, 2015)

My husband and are looking at going to the US for a donor egg cycle shortly (it seems you get far more donor information there than anywhere else in the world). We'd be really grateful for any recommendations for US donor egg clinics and agencies, as well as lessons learnt/other things we should be aware of befor embarking on this course of treatment in the US.


----------

